# New Guy Needs Soil Advice



## 6pony6 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello. Brand new guy here hoping to take my lawn to the next level this year. I'm right in the middle of the transition zone in the Norfolk, VA area. I followed some of the 4 step plans in the past, but have never been really happy with the way my lawn looks.

It started out as a tall fescue lawn many years ago, but has slowly transformed in to more and more bermuda every year. I would say it's 60/40 fescue vs bermuda. I've decided this is the year I'm going to embrace the bermuda and try to crowd out the fescue over the summer with some Yukon seed. I do have an irrigation system.

I just got my first ever soil test results back and am looking for advice. The only thing I've done so far is put down some pre-emergent this past weekend. I have the recommendations from the soil test, but I was hoping to get some more advice from the experienced guys and girls here. Thank you for any help and suggestions.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

You have a good soil. Their recommendations are pretty good (SOP for potassium). Avoid the Milo since your phosphorus is high.


----------



## 6pony6 (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you for the response. I was going to take their advice with some SOP and Urea in the next week or so. Is it okay to put those products down at the same time?

Then from what I've been reading, I was going to start monthly Milo applications beginning in maybe June, and then try to seed my Yukon in late June/July.

Does anyone see any flaws with this plan? Thanks again for the response and any advice.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

@6pony6 I received my soil test results from Va Tech also.

Your phosphorus (P) is very high (VH), you don't need to apply any. Milorganite has P in it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can mix SOP and urea or any other nitrogen.

For Bermuda that you want to spread, I would go with synthetic.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

You can use a synthetic fert with a "0" in the N-P-K or, if you what to use an organic, use can try Ringer Lawn Restore, which doesn't have Phos (although it is more on the expensive side). Maybe someone knows another organic that is low or contains no Phos.


----------

